# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  شرح مادة الحموض و القواعد

## الوسادة

*

تعد الحموض والقواعد من الأصناف المهمه للمركبات الكيميائية التي تاخذ مكانا ً بارزا ً في حياتنا اليومية ، فهي توجد في كثير من الأغذية التي نتناولها كالخضروات والفواكه واللبن والخل ، كما توجد في المنظفات الكيميائية على اختلاف أنواعها ، وغيرها الكثير من المواد .

من  الأمثلة على المواد التي تحتوي على حموض





المشروبات الغازية 


وعصير الليمون 




 من الأمثلة على المواد التي تحتوي على قواعد




القهوة



 والمنظفات الكيميائية


*

----------


## الوسادة

* صفات الحموض :
 ـ ذات طعم حمضي 
هل لاحظت الطعم الحمضي عندما تتناول حبة من البرتقال أو العنب ، أو عندما تشرب عصير ليمون أو بندورة ، أو عندما تتناول ملعقة من اللبن ؟ 
ـ تلوّن صبغة عباد الشمس باللون الأحمر.


 صفات الحموض :
ـ  تتفاعل مع بعض الفلزات النشطة كالخارصين وينطلق من الحمض غاز الهيدروجين .



عند وضع قطعة من الخارصين في محلول حمض الهيدروكلوريك ينطلق من الحمض غاز الهيدروجين .

 ـ محاليلها المائية موصلة للتيار الكهربائي
يضيء المصباح الكهربائي عند وضع خل في الجهاز المجاور لاحتواء الخل على حمض .



 صفات القواعد :
ـ ذات طعم مر .
هل لاحظت الطعم المر عند احتساء فنجان من القهوة ؟

ـ تلوّن صبغة عباد الشمس باللون الأزرق .


 ذات ملمس انزلاقي كالصابون .

ـ محاليلها المائية موصلة للتيار الكهربائي .

ـ  التفاعل بين الحمض والقاعدة يؤدي إلى تعادلهما وتكوين الماء و (الملح) .


  مثال : 


يسمى التفاعل بين أي حمض وأي قاعدة تفاعل التعادل :



حيث أن الماء يعتبر مادة متعادلة في تأثيرها على صبغة عباد الشمس وبقية الكواشف .*

----------


## الوسادة

*تتفاوت الحموض والقواعد في قوتها ، فالحموض والقواعد القوية تتفكك كليا ً في الماء ، وتوصل التيار الكهربائي بشكل كبير ، أما الحموض والقواعد الضعيفة فهي تتفكك جزئيا ً في الماء ويكون توصيلها للتيار الكهربائي ضعيف .



الجدول الآتي يبين بعض الحموض الشائعة :






حمض ضعيف ، يوجد في الخل .
CH3COOH
حمض الأستيك ( الخليك )



حمض ضعيف، يستخدم في قطرات العيون .
H3BO3
حمض البوريك


حمض ضعيف ، يوجد في المشروبات الغازية .
H2CO3
حمض الكربونيك


حمض ضعيف ، يوجد في النمل وفي بعض النتباتات التي تسبب الحكة عندما نلمسها مثل " القريص" .
HCOOH
حمض الفورميك ( حمض النمل)


حمض قوي ، يوجد في المعدة .
HCl
حمض الهيدروكلوريك


حمض ضعيف ، يوجد في اللبن  .
CH3CHOHCOOH
حمض اللاكتيك


حمض قوي .
HNO3
حمض النيتريك


حمض متوسط القوة ، يوجد في بطارية السيارة .
H2SO4
حمض الكبريتيك


*

----------


## الوسادة

*الجدول الآتي يبين بعض القواعد الشائعة





 قاعدة قوية ، تسمى الصودا الكاوية  وتستخدم في صناعة الصابون .
NaOH
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم



قاعدة قوية ، وتستخدم في صناعة المنظفات .
KOH
هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم



قاعدة ضعيفة ، توجد في محاليل تنظيف الزجاج .
NH3
أمونيا



قاعدة قوية ، وتدعى الجير المطفأ .
Ca(OH)2
هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم



قاعدة ضعيفة ، تستخدم  في أدوية مضادات الحموضة .
Mg(OH)2
هيدروكسيد المغنيسيوم


*

----------


## الوسادة

*وللكشف عن قوة الحموض والقواعد يوضع محلول الحمض أو القاعدة في الجهاز الآتي ، وملاحظة شدة اضاءة المصباح ، فالحموض والقواعد القوية تضيء المصباح بشدة ، بينما تضيء محاليل الحموض والقواعد الضعيفة المصباح بشكل ضعيف .



   حموض قوية مثل :


HClO4
حمض البيروكلوريك



H2SO4
حمض الكبريتيك



HNO3
حمض النيتريك



HCl
حمض الهيدروكلوريك
*

----------


## الوسادة



----------


## الوسادة

*مفهوم أرينيوس" الأصلي" للحموض والقواعد



تمهيد :
عرفت المواد ذات الطعم الحامض منذ الأزمنة القديمة ، وكلمة Acid الإنجليزية أصلها من اللاتينية Acetum التي تعني الخل . عرف القدماء أيضاً المواد المقابلة للحموض وهي مواد كاوية ومرة الطعم . وقد سماها العرب القلويات ومن الكلمة العربية " القلي " ( وهي المادة المعروفة حالياً باسمها العلمي وهو هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ) .
اشتق الإنجليز كلمة Alkalis ومن نفس كلمة " قِلي " اشتق الاسم اللاتيني لعنصر البوتاسيوم وهو Kalium.
عرفت هذه المواد بتأثيرها على ألوان بعض الصبغات النباتية ، كصبغة الشمندر والزهور .

عرف العرب الكثير من الحموض والقواعد ودرسوها وقد اكتشف جابر بن حيان ( 751 ـ 815 م) حمض الكبريت وحمض النيتريك ( ماء النار ) والماء الملكي . أما الطبيب المشهور الرازي وفي عهد التقدم العلمي العربي فكان أول من حضر حمض الكبريتيك من تسخين الملح البلوري المعروف باسم الزاج الأخضر وهذا ما عمله الرازي مكتوباً بمعادلة حديثة وباستخدام الرموز الدولية :




ونظراً لقوامه الزيتي اللزج أطلق الرازي على حمض الكبريتيك اسم زيت الزاج ( لأنه مشتق من الزاج الأخضر).
استمر التقدم العلمي بعد العرب وانتقل إلى أوروبا وبعدها إلى أميريكا ، ونتيجة لذلك تطورت وتنوعت مفاهيم الحموض والقواعد كثيراً ، أما اليوم فتسيطر مفاهيم الحموض والقواعد ومحاليلها على موضوعات علم الكيمياء والأحياء والكيمياء الحيوية على وجه الخصوص وعلى موضوعات العلوم الطبيعية الأخرى على وجه العموم .*

----------


## الوسادة

*
مفهوم أرينيوس " الأصلي " للحموض والقواعد Arrhenius “Original“ Concept of Acids & Bases
درس العالم السويدي أرينيوس ( 1859 ـ 1927 م ) المحاليل الكهربائية " الكهرليتية Electrolytes" ووضع نتيجة لذلك نظرية في التفكك الكهربائي والأيوني في المحاليل المائية ، وقد وضع من بين ما وضع تعريفاً لكل من الحمض والقاعدة .

مفهوم الحمض : هو تلك المادة التي تتفكك ( تتحلل ) في الماء معطية أيون الهيدروجين (H+) أي أن الهيدروجين يشكل شقها الموجب .


مثال :  

مفهوم القاعدة : هي تلك المادة التي تتفكك في الماء معطية أيون (OH-) أي أن أيون الهيدروكسيد يشكل شقها السالب .


مثال :  


وقد طوّر العلماء بعد أرينيوس تعريفاته وذلك بتأثير ما اكتشف بعده من حقائق ونظريات ، وتعرف تعريفات أرينيوس المطورة 
( المعدلة ) اليوم باسم " المفهوم المائي للحموض والقواعد " .

أهمية تعريف أرينيوس :
أسهم تعريف أرينيوس في تفسير الخواص الحمضية والقاعدية لكثير من الحموض والقواعد نظراً لبساطته، ولأن الماء هو الوسط الذي تجري فيه معظم التفاعلات الكيميائية.





الحمض : هو تلك الوحدة الكيميائية التي يمكنها أن ترفع تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم (H3O+) ( أيون
ويستخدم الواحد منهما عوضاً عن الآخر في المعادلات) في المحلول المائي
الهيدرونيوم يكافئ أيون  H+
  أمثلة : HCl , NH4+ , HSO4-1 , CO2


القاعدة : هي تلك الوحدة الكيميائية التي يمكنها أن ترفع تركيز أيون الهيدروكسيد (OH-1) في المحلول المائي .
أمثلة : K2O , NH3 , CO3-2 , NaOH*

----------


## الوسادة

*تدريبات :
1. الحموض والقواعد في حياتنا :
أ. اذكر أسماء ثلاثة من الحموض التي لا غنى عنها في أعمالنا المنزلية .
ب. معدة الإنسان هي العضو الوحيد في جسمه الذي يكون وسطه حامضياً ، ما اسم الحمض الموجود في معدة الإنسان ؟ اكتب صيغته أيضاً بالرموز .
ج. اذكر أسماء ثلاث مواد قاعدية أو لها صفات القواعد ولا غنى عنها في الأعمال المنزلية . اكتب اسم وصيغة الجزء القاعدي الفعال في كل منها .

2. حدّد الحمض أو القاعدة ( إن وجدتها ) حسب مفهوم أرينيوس " الأصلي " للحمض والقاعدة ، اعتبر أنه لا فرق بين
 (H3O+ ) و (H+) . وأن أحدهما يمكن أن يستبدل بالآخر دون أي تأثير على المفهوم العام .

أ) 

ب) 

ج) 

د) 

هـ) 

و) 

3. حدد الحمض والقاعدة ( إن وجدتها ) حسب مفهوم أرينيوس المعدّل ( المفهوم المائي ) في كل معادلة من المعادلات التالية : 

أ) 

ب) 

ج) 

د) 

هـ) 

و) 



الإجابات 




إجابة الأسئلة :
1.أسماء ثلاث حموض لا غنى في المنازل :
 أ. 1.حمض الليمون .               2. حمض الخل .                     3. حمض الزيت.
(وهو حمض موجود في زيت الزيتون والزيوت النباتية عموماً ) .

ب. حمض المعدة هو حمض الهيدروكلوريك ( حمض كلورالماء ) وصيغته البسيطة هي HCl.

ج. 1.ثلاث مواد قاعدية لا غنى عنها في المنزل :
1. مسحوق الخبيز Baking Powder والجزء القاعدي الفعال فيها هو بايكربونات الصوديوم NaHCO3.
2. الصابون بجميع أنواعه ، الجزء القاعدي الفعال فيه هو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم NaOH أو هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم KOH أو الاثنين معاً .
3. الكلس ( الشيد أو الجير الحي أو المطفأ ) والجزء الفعال فيه هو :
الجير الحي CaO ( أوكسيد الكالسيوم ) .
الجير المطفأ Ca(OH)2 هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم .
يستخدم الجير في حفظ الأطعمة ودهن سيقان الشجر لإبعاد الحشرات عنها .

2. أ. حمض النيتريك HNO3.
  Perchloric acid
ب. حمض فوق الكلوريك HClO4 أو حمض كلور(VII)
ج. هيدروكسيد الباريوم Ba(OH)2 وهو قاعدة .
 (I) HBrO

د. حمض بروم
هـ. لا يوجد حمض ولا قاعدة وكربونات الصوديوم هي ملح حسب مفهوم أرينيوس الأصلي .
و. هيدروكسيد الليثيوم LiOH وهو قاعدة.

3. أ. حمض الكبريتيك H2SO4 وهو حمض ( لماذا )؟؟؟؟
ب. كربونات البوتاسيوم K2CO3 وهو قاعدة ( لماذا ) ؟؟؟؟
ج. غاز الأمونيا NH3 وهو قاعدة  ( لماذا ) ؟؟؟؟؟
د. أيون الباي كبريتات HSO4-1 وهو في المعادلة حمض ( لماذا ) ؟؟؟
هـ. لا يوجد حمض ولا قاعدة إذ لا يوجد ماء ليعمل كمذيب .
و. أوكسيد المغنيسيوم MgO وهو قاعدة ( لماذا ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## الوسادة

*
نقلا عن المدرسة العربية 




يتبع ..............*

----------


## الوسادة

*التميه ( أو الإماهة ) Hydrolysis 


تمهيد : حسب مفهوم أرينيوس " الأصلي " فإن الحمض مركب يدخل في تكوينه الهيدروجين ويجب أن يطلق أيون الهيدروجين في المحلول المائي ، فماذا عن المركبات والوحدات الكيميائية الأخرى التي تزيد تركيز الهيدروجين في المحلول المائي مع أن الهيدروجين لا يدخل في تركيبها .


مثال : 

أو تلك التي يدخل الهيدروجين في تركيبها ولكنها أيونية .


مثال : 

وماذا عن الوحدات الكيميائية التي ترفع تركيز أيون الهيدروكسيد ولا يدخل في تركيبها الهيدروكسيد نفسه .


مثال : 

التميه أو الإماهة : لقد عرف أرينيوس هذه الحالات في زمانه ولذلك عالجها وأدخل مفهوماً جديداً هو مفهوم التميه ، وعرّفه على النحو التالي :

التميه أو الإماهة :
هو التفاعل بين أي ملح والماء بحيث ينتج عن هذا التفاعل زيادة في أيونات الهيدروجين أو في أيونات الهيدروكسيد .



مثال (1): ة


مثال (2): 

*

----------


## الوسادة

*أما التميه بمفهومه الواسع فهو ذوبان المادة في الماء أو تفاعلها معه . ونحن هنا سنركز اهتمامنا على التفاعل بين أي وحدة كيميائية والماء بحيث ينتج عن هذا التفاعل زيادة في تركيز أيون الهيدروجين أو أيون الهيدروكسيد . ولإدراك أهمية التميه بمعناه الواسع نعطيك الأمثلة التالية :

1. التميه هو العملية الأساسية في صناعة الصابون .
2. يلعب التميه الدور الأساسي في عملية هضم الطعام في جسم الإنسان .


أ. 
يبدأ الهضم في الفم ويتم في المعدة بفعل أنزيم الأميلاز الذي يصل إلى المعدة من البنكرياس .




ب. 
يفرز أنزيم الببسين في المعدة





مصدر الأنزيمات من :
1. المعدة .           2. البنكرياس .
3. المرارة .          4. الأمعاء الدقيقة



ج. 

3. التميه في النباتات يدخل في عمليات انتاج المواد المعقدة " النشويات والبروتينات " .*

----------


## الوسادة

*متى يحدث التميه ؟؟؟


 ينتج التميه عندما يذوب في الماء ملح لحمض ضعيف وقاعدة قوية مثل خلات الصوديوم CH3COONa (وهي ملح حمض الخل وهو حمض ضعيف وقاعدة قوية هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم )، أو ملح لقاعدة ضعيفة وحمض قوي مثل كلوريد الأمونيوم NH4Cl ( والقاعدة الضعيفة هنا هي هيدروكسيد الأمونيوم والحمض القوي هو حمض الكلوريدريك ) ، أو ملح ناتج عن حمض ضعيف وقاعدة ضعيفة مثل كربونات الأمونيوم (NH4)2CO3 وهو ملح ناتج عن قاعدة ضعيفة ، ما هي ؟؟؟؟؟ وحمض سريع التحلل
 " التفكك " إلى مكونيه وهو حمض الكربون H2CO3 ( يتفكك سريعاً إلى CO2 + H2O ) .

تجارب عملية بسيطة على التميه :

يمكنك إجراء الاختبارات البسيطة التالية التي ستساعدك في استيعاب مفهوم التميه .
ـ ضع في أنبوب اختبار نظيف قليلاً من الماء النقي ( إن وجد ماء مقطراً يكون أحسن ولكن الماء العادي يكفي).
ـ ضع في الأنبوب ورقتي عباد شمس صغيرتين واحدة زرقاء والأخرى حمراء . ماذا تلاحظ على لونها ؟؟؟
ـ أضف بضع قطرات من المادة المراد اختبارها إذا كانت سائلة ، وبضع حبات إذا كانت صلبة .
ـ خض الأنبوب جيداً واملأ الجدول التالي بنتائج اختباراتك .

*

----------


## الوسادة

*اعتمد على مشاهداتك في التجارب التي أجريتها وعلى معلوماتك وعلى البحث عن المعلومات في الإجابة عما يلي من أسئلة :
1. ما هو الاتزان الموجود في الماء النقي ؟ أكمل الفراغ في المعادلة .



2. ما المواد التي رفعت تركيز أيون الهيدروكسيد حينما أضيفت للماء وانحلت فيه ؟
3. أي هذه المواد قواعد حسب تعريف أرينيوس " الأصلي " للقاعدة ؟
4. أكمل المعادلات التالية التي تمثل ذوبان بعض المواد في الماء :

أ. 


ب. 


ج. 


د. 


5. ما المواد التي رفعت تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم حينما أضيفت للماء وانحلت فيه ؟
6. أي هذه المواد حموض حسب تعريف أرينيوس " الأصلي " للحمض ؟
7. أكمل المعادلات التالية التي تمثل ذوبان بعض المواد في الماء :

أ. 


ب. 


ج. 

8. ما المواد التي أبقت الماء على حاله من التعادل ( أي أبقت تركيز أيون H3O+ = تركيز أيون OH- ) ؟؟
9. أكتب تعريفاً مختصراً للتميه بكلماتك الخاصة مستعيناً بأمثلة مناسبة لتوضيح التعريف .


إجابة الأسئلة :


1. 

2. بيكربونات الصوديوم ( مسحوق الخبيز ).
    حبة علاج مضاد الحموضة .... الخ .

3. القواعد حسب تعريف أرينيوس " الأصلي " يجب أن يكون شقها السالب هيدروكسيد أي أن صيغتها العامة هي M(OH)n حيث n = 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، ... الخ ، M هي الشق الموجب .

4.

أ. 


ب. 


ج. 


د. 

5. نيترات الأمونيوم .
  نيترات الألومنيوم.
 كلوريد الأمونيوم .... الخ .


*

----------


## الوسادة

*تكملة الإجابات 

6. الحموض حسب تعريف أرينيوس " الأصلي " هي مركبات شقها الموجب هيدروجين وتطلق أيون الهيدروجين في المحلول المائي .
في المواد الموضوعة في الجدول لا يوجد أي حمض حمض حسب مفهوم أرينيوس " الأصلي " .

7.

أ. 


ب. 


ج. 

8. المواد هي : ملح  الطعام ، سكر المائدة ، زيت الزيتون ، الكحول ، النشاء ... الخ .

9. التميه : تفاعل ضعيف بين أيون( ناتج عن ذوبان ملح في الماء ) والماء بحيث يؤدي هذا التفاعل إلى زيادة تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم أو أيون الهيدروكسيد .

مثال (1) : 



عدد قليل جداً من جزيئات أيون الأمونيوم (NH41+) يتفاعل مع الماء رافعاً تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم .


مثال (2) : 



واضرب أمثلة أخرى من عندك .
عدد قليل جداً من جزيئات أيون الكربونات (CO32-) يتفاعل مع الماء رافعاً تركيز أيون الهيدروكسيد .*

----------


## الوسادة

*تفسير التميه / ثابت التميه
Explaining hydroloysis / Hydrolysis Constant
 


ولكن دعنا نرى ماذا يحدث من تغير حينما نذيب كمية من خلات الصوديوم (CH3COONa) في الماء النقي عند الدرجة 25 ْ م . أجب عما يلي :
أ. ما الأيونات التي تنتج عن ذوبان ملح CH3COONa في الماء ؟



ب. أكمل المعادلة :



ج. أكمل المعادلة :

د. أكمل الفراغ :
حدث تفاعل بين الماء وبعض أيونات .......... حيث اتحدت مع بعض البروتونات الناتجة عن تحلل الماء وكونت جزيئات حمض الخل الضعيف التأين .

 هـ. ما نوع المحلول الناتج ؟


الإجابات 

أ. الإجابة : أيون الصوديوم Na+1(aq)  وأيون الخلات (CH3COO-1)aq.



ب. الإجابة :



ج. الإجابة :

د. الإجابة : الخلات   .

هـ. الإجابة : قاعدي .*

----------


## الوسادة

*و. لنكتب الآن معادلة تفكك حمض الخل حينما يذوب في الماء :



ومن المعادلة السابقة :





حيث  [  ] تعني تركيز الأيون المعني .



نكتب الآن معادلة تميه أيون الخلات :



أوجد حاصل ضرب ( جداء ) ثابت تفكك حمض الخل ( سنعطيه الرمز Ka ) في ثابت تميه أيون الخلات ( سنعطيه الرمز Kh) .



ز. إن معادلة تفكك الماء النقي عند الدرجة 25 ْ م هي :



ثابت تفكك الماء = [OH-] [ H3O+]
 = 10-14 .

Kw

فإن

 Kw

فإذا رمزنا لثابت تفكك الماء عند الدرجة 25 ْ م بالرمز
  أكمل العلاقة (1) والعلاقة (2) :
إذن Ka = Kw × ــــ .....................(1)
  10-14 =  ــــ × ـــــ .............(2)*

----------


## الوسادة

*ح. إذا كان ثابت تفكك حمض الخل 1.8 × 10-5 فاحسب ثابت تميه أيون الخلات عند الدرجة 25 ْ م مع العلم أن

Kw = 10-14 .



الإجابة : 
احسب درجة حموضة محلول خلات الصوديوم تركيزه 0.1 مول / لتر .
الحل : ما ثابت تميه خلات الصوديوم .
لقد حسبناه أعلاه = 5.56 × 10-10 .

ما معادلة تميه أيون الخلات ؟



اكتب العلاقة الرياضية لتميه أيون الخلات اعتماداً على المعادلة أعلاه :



من المعادلة الكيميائية أعلاه كلما نتج أيون OH- ينتج مقابله جزيء CH3COOH أي [CH3COOH] الناتج عن التميه= [OH-].
ولكن ما تركيز أيون [CH3COO-] عند الاتزان .
تدل قيمة ثابت التميه الصغيرة 5.56 × 10-10 على أن كمية ضئيلة منه تتأين ، ولنفرض أن هذه الكمية هي س جزيء .
إذن تركيز أيون الخلات عند الاتزان = [ 0.1 ـ س ] = 0.1 مول / لتر تقريباً لأن س صغيرة جداً بالمقارنة مع التركيز الأصلي 0.1 .
ما تركيز [OH-] عند الاتزان ؟ إنه = س مول / لتر لأنه كلما تميه جزيء من أيون الخلات ينتج جزيء من الهيدروكسيد .*

----------


## الوسادة

*ما تركيز [CH3COOH] عند الاتزان ؟ إنه = س ( لماذا ) ؟؟؟؟؟



س2 = 5.56 × 10-10 × 0.1 = 0.556 × 10-10 .
س = 0.74 × 10-5 مول / لتر بأخذ الجذر التربيعي للطرفين .
وهذا هو تركيز أيون (OH-).
لكن.....

Kw  =[OH-] [ H3O+]


10-14 = ( 0.74 × 10-5 ) × [H3O+]



درجة الحموضة pH = ـ لـو 1.35 × 10-9
                     = ـ لــو 10-9 ـ لـو 1.35
                     = - ( -9) ـ 0.13
                     = 9 ـ 0.13  = 8.87
ومن الواضح أن المحلول قاعدي فدرجة حموضته أكبر من (7).*

----------


## الوسادة

*ـ وإليك الآن مثالاً آخر عن تميه الأملاح : ماذا يحدث عندما نذيب ملح NH4NO3 في الماء ؟ إن الملح يذوب في الماء ويتأين كما يلي:




إن أيون النيترات يبقى في الماء دون أن يتفاعل معه .




أما أيون  NH4+ فيتميه حسب المعادلة :



إذن تميه أيون الأمونيوم يزيد من تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم أي أنه ينتج محلولاً حامضياً .

والآن أجب عما يلي من أسئلة :
1. اكتب العلاقة الرياضية لثابت تميه أيون NH4+1  من معادلة تميه NH4+ ؟؟

2. اكتب معادلة تميه NH3 .

3. اكتب ثابت تفكك الأمونيا ( قاعدة ضعيفة ) اعتماداً على المعادلة السابقة (2) .

4. أوجد حاصل ضرب Kh × Kb



5. إذن 


وهي نفس النتيجة التي حصلنا عليها حينما أذبنا خلات الصوديوم في الماء ، والفرق الوحيد بين الحالتين هو أن محلول خلات الصوديوم قاعدي بينما محلول نيترات الأمونيوم حامضي .


6.

الإجابات 


1.


الإجابة :

2.


الإجابة :

3.


الإجابة :

4.
 Kw=[OH-][H3O+]Kh × Kb =





*

----------


## الوسادة

*7. إذا كان ثابت تميه الأمونيا ( ثابت تفكك القاعدة ) = 1.8×10-5 فاحسب ثابت تميه أيون  NH4+ عند الدرجة 25 ْ م . Kw عند الدرجة 25 ْم = 10-14 .
الحل :

  ثابت تميه أيون الأمونيوم




8. احسب درجة حموضة محلول لملح كلوريد الأمونيوم تركيز 0.5 مول / لتر .
تحليل السؤال :
ـ اكتب معادلة تميه كلوريد الأمونيوم الصلب .



ـ أيون الكلوريد Cl-(aq) يبقى سابحاً في المحلول أما أيون NH4+ فيتميه جزئياً في الماء حسب المعادلة :




ما ثابت تميه أيون NH4+؟
لقد حسبناه في السؤال السابق وهو = 5.56 × 10-10 .
من المعادلة (I) أعلاه : كلما تميه جزيء من NH4+ كلما نتج جزيء من H3O+ وجزيء NH3 أي أن
[NH3] = [NH4+] = [ عدد جزيئات NH4+ المتميهة ]
لكن عدد جزيئات NH4+ المتميهة قليلة جداً بالمقارنة مع التركيز الابتدائي ( 0.2 مول / لتر ) فإذا فرضنا أن 
عدد جزيئات NH4+ المتميهة = س جزيئة .
إذن تركيز NH4+ عند التوازن = [ 0.2 ـ س ]
                                = 0.2 تقريباً .
والآن بالعودة إلى معادلة (I):



س2 = 1.112 × 10-10 َ س= 1.05 × 10-5 مول / لتر .

لكن درجة حموضة المحلول (pH) = ـ لــو [H3O+]
                                    = ـ لـو 1.05 × 10-5
                                    = ـ لـو 10-5 ـ لـو 1.05
                                    = ـ (-5) ـ 0.02
                                    = 5 ـ 0.02 = 4.98 .*

----------


## الوسادة

مسائل حسابية تطبيقية :

*1. محلول ملح ناتج عن تفاعل حمض قوي وقاعدة ضعيفة . وتركيز المحلول 0.5 مول / لتر . إذا كان ثابت تفكك القاعدة 
5 × 10-7 ، فأجب عما يلي :*
*أ. ما نوع محلول الملح أهو حامضي أم قاعدي . فسر إجابتك .*
*ب. إذا فرضنا أن صيغة الملح هي* MX* وأنه يتأين في الماء حسب المعادلة :*





*فاذكر أي الأيونين هو الذي يتميه . اكتب معادلة التميه .*
*ج. احسب درجة حموضة المحلول .
*
إجابة السؤال

*2. محلول ملح صوديوم لحمض ضعيف وقاعدة قوية ( لنفرض أن صيغة الملح الصلب هي* NaX*) تركيزه 0.5 مول / لتر . إذا كان ثابت تفكك الحمض = 10-8 ، فالمطلوب :*
*أ. ما نوع المحلول الناتج ؟*

*ب. أكمل المعادلة : 

*




*ج. ما الأيون الذي يتميه ؟ اكتب معادلة التيمه .*
*د. احسب درجة حموضة المحلول .
*
إجابة السؤال

*3. إذا كان ثابت تفكك الهيدرازين* ( NH2NH2 )* كقاعدة = 3 × 10-6 فاحسب درجة حموضة محلول من هيدروكلوريد الهيدرازين* (NH2NH3)*+*Cl*-** إذا كان تركيزه 0.2 مول / لتر.
*
إجابة السؤال

*4. ما درجة حموضة محلول تركيزه 0.1 مول / لتر من ملح نملات الصوديوم*(HCOONa (Sodium Formate * ، إذا علمت أن* *ثابت تفكك حمض النمل* HCOOH(Formic Acid)*= 1.8 × 10-4 .**
*






















 إجابة السؤال

*5. محلول ملحي لحمض قوي وقاعدة ضعيفة تركيزه 0.2 مول/لتر إذا كانت درجة حموضة المحلول 5 ، فاحسب ثابت تفكك القاعدة .*( افترض أن صيغة الملح MX*(s)* وأن أيوناته M1+X1-*).*
إجابة السؤال

*6. محلول ملح صوديوم لحمض ضعيف تركيزه 0.1 مول /لتر ودرجة حموضته 9.35 . ما ثابت تفكك الحمض الضعيف(افرض أن صيغة الملح الصلب هي* NaX* ) .*

----------


## الوسادة

تمهيد :
* نعرف أن الماء يذيب الملح والسكر والكثير من المواد الأخرى ، وأن عملية الذوبان تتوقف عند حد معين ونقول عندها أن المحلول قد أصبح مشبعاً . وكمية المادة الذائبة تعتمد كما تعرفون على نوعها وعلى أمرين آخرين هما : كمية الماء التي نذيب بها أهي كبيرة أم صغيرة ، والأمر الثاني هو درجة الحرارة . فمن المعروف أنه كلما زادت درجة الحرارة كلما زادت قدرة الماء على إذابة المواد الصلبة .*

*كل ما ذكرناه أعلاه معروف للدارس . ولكن ماذا لو حاولنا أن نذيب السكر في محلول سكري وليس في ماء نقي ؟ ماذا لو كان المحلول مشبعاً أو غير مشبع ؟ ماذا لو حاولنا أن نذيب ملح كلوريد البوتاسيوم في محلول مشبع أو غير مشبع بملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) ، ماذا يحدث لو أذبنا ملح خلات الصوديوم في محلول حمض الخل ؟ إن هذه التساؤلات الأخيرة ليست من قبيل الخيال فهي تحدث في الطبيعة دائماً . تحدث في ماء البحر ومياه الأنهار والبحيرات ، وتحدث في أجسام الكائنات الحية ، ففي دم الإنسان يتحكم في ذوبان أيون ما وجود أو عدم وجود أيونات أخرى وكم كميتها في حال وجودها .*

*تهدف ورقتنا هذه إلى الإجابة عن هذه الاسئلة وغيرها ، مع إعطاء اهتمام خاص بما يحدث عندما نذيب مادة في محلول مادة أخرى بينهما أيون أو جزء مشترك ، مثلاً ذوبان ملح نيترات المغنيسيوم في محلول ملح نيترات الكالسيوم ، أو إذابة ملح كبريتيد الصوديوم في محلول كبريتيد الكالسيوم ، أو ذوبان سكر العنب* (Glucose)* في محلول سكر القصب ( سكر المائدة ) .*
*ولمساعدتك على إدراك الموضوع وفهمه سنبدأ بمعالجته بتجارب عملية بسيطة يمكنك القيام بها في المنزل أو في مختبر المدرسة مهما كان صغيراً أو متواضعاً .*

----------


## الوسادة

النشاط الأول





الهدف : كيف يتأثر ذوبان ملح الطعام في الماء النقي عنه في محلول ملحي ؟

*ـ حضر الكؤوس التالية بوضع حوالي 10 سم3 في كل واحد منها من المادة المعينة . حضر أيضاً كمية صغيرة من الملح وملعقة أو قضيب تحريك .*
*ـ أضف لكل كأس منها كميات صغيرة من ملح الطعام بشكل تدريجي ( بضع حبات في كل مرة ) مع التحريك حتى يصل كل واحد منها حد الإشباع ، تصل إلى مرحلة لا تعود تذوب فيها حبات الملح مهما حركتها في الكأس.*
*بناءً على معلوماتك ومشاهداتك أكمل الفراغات في العبارات التالية .
*











*


1. يتكون ملح الطعام من أيونين هما أيون ......... الموجب وأيون الكلوريد ............ .*
*2. أكبر كمية من الملح تذوب في الكأس رقم ....... الذي يحتوي على ................. .*
*3. لا تذوب أي كمية من الملح في الكأس رقم ......... الذي يحتوي على ........... .*
*4. تعتمد كمية الملح التي تذوب في الكأس رقم 4 على كمية ......... المذابة أصلاً فيه .*
*5. تذوب كمية قليلة من الملح في الكأس رقم (2) لأن ماء البحر يحتوي على أيونات ذائبة فيه منها أيون الصوديوم وأيون ......... وهما الأيونان اللذان يتكون منهما .............. .*

----------


## الوسادة

النشاط الأول




*

6. تعتمد كمية ملح الطعام التي تذوب في محلول مائي على كمية المواد الأخرى المذابة فيه خاصة تلك المواد التي يدخل في تكوينها أيون الكلوريد أو أيون ........... .*
*7. وجود أيون الكلوريد أو أيون الصوديوم أو كلاهما في المحلول المائي يقلل من ذوبان .......... فيه .*
*8. إذا كان لدينا كأس خامس به نفس الحجم من محلول كلوريد البوتاسيوم ، فإن كمية ملح الطعام التي تذوب فيه تكون أقل من الكمية التي تذوب في الماء النقي بالنظر لأن كلا الملحين يحتويان على أيون مشترك هو أيون ........... السالب .
*

 إجابة الأسئلة

*ـ كرر النشاط الأول مستخدماً السكر ومحاليل سكرية مختلفة .*
*وأجب عن أسئلة مشابهة للسابقة .*
*ـ كرر النشاط الأول بحيث تجرب ذوبان الملح في محاليل سكرية .*
*ـ كرر النشاط الأول بحيث تجرب ذوبان السكر في محاليل ملحية .*
*الخلاصة :*
يتأثر ذوبان أي مادة صلبة في الماء بوجود مواد أخرى ذائبة فيه خاصة تلك المواد التي يدخل في تركيبها جزء أو ........ يكون مشتركاً مع المادة الصلبة موضع الاختبار.





 


النشاط الثاني





 
الهدف : ماذا يحدث لتفكك ( تأين ) حمض الخل في المحلول المائي إذا أذيب فيه كمية صغيرة من بلورات خلات الصوديوم .

----------


## الوسادة

تمهيد :

 تعلم أن حمض الخل هو من الحموض الضعيفة (أي قليلة ) التفكك إلى أيونات في المحلول المائي لها ) وأنه عند ذوبانه في الماء ينتج كميات قليلة ولكنها متساوية من أيونات الهيدروجين ( الهيدرونيوم ) الموجبة وأيونات الخلات السالبة . ويتضح لك الأمر أكثر من معادلة التأين وهي :





وعند الاتزان في هذا المحلول يكون معظم حمض الخل على شكل جزيئات متميهة CH3COOH(aq) وكمية قليلة على شكل أيونات خلات وهيدرونيوم .
ومن الواضح من المعادلة أنه كلما تفككت جزيئة من حمض الخل ينتج جزيئة من أيون الهيدرونيوم وجزيئة من أيون الخلات .
وعموماً إذا تفككت س جزيئة من حمض الخل تنتج س جزيئة من أيون الهيدرونيوم وس جزيئة من أيون الخلات .
ولكن عدد الجزيئات المتفككة س هو عدد صغير بالمقارنة مع عدد جزيئات حمض الخل المتميه (CH3COOH(aq)) الموجودة في المحلول . أي أن تركيز حمض الخل عند الاتزان يساوي تقريباً تركيزه الأصلي في المحلول ، وسنبرهن على ذلك بمثال عملي نناقشه تالياً بغرض توضيح ما هو تأثير الأيون المشترك؟

----------


## الوسادة

تأثير الأيون المشترك :


















*

المحاليل الثلاثة عند درجة حرارة المختبر ( 25 ْ م ) وثابت تأين حمض الخل عند هذه الدرجة = 1.8 × 10-5 .*
*أجب بنفسك عن الأسئلة التي لا تجد لها جواباً في دراسة ما يحدث في كل وعاء من الأوعية الثلاثة .*
*1. في الوعاء الأول (1) : ما معادلة تفكك ( تأين ) حمض الخل ؟*
*؟*

CH3COO*-* 

*ـ ما اسم الأيون*




 
*2. من المعادلة إذا تفكك جزيء من حمض الخل ينتج جزيء من أيون الهيدرونيوم وجزيء من أيون ........  
*
*3. إذا تفكك (أ) جزيء من الحمض فينتج عن ذلك ........ جزيء من أيون الهيدرونيوم و .......... جزيء من أيون الخلات .   
*
*4. إذن تركيز أيون الخلات عند الاتزان = تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم ولنفرض أن هذا التركيز = س مول / لتر .
*
*5. لكن عدد الجزيئات الناتج عن تفكك حمض الخل الضعيف هو عدد صغير جداً بالمقارنة مع التركيز الأصلي*
*( 0.1 مول / لتر )  ، إذن التركيز س مول / لتر صغير جداً بالمقارنة مع 0.1 مول / لتر ، وتركيز حمض الخل عند الاتزان = 0.1 ـ س مول / لتر = تقريباً 0.1 مول / لتر لأن قيمة س صغيرة جداً بالمقارنة مع 0.1 .*

----------


## الوسادة

*إجابة الأسئلة :
*



*1.*




*

اسم الأيون ..... أيون الخلات.*

*2. الخلات .*
*3. ( أ ، أ ) .*

----------


## الوسادة

*
7.في الوعاء الثاني (2) يذوب ملح خلات الصوديوم ذوباناً تاماً منتجاً :*





*
ـ ينتج عن الذوبان عدد متساو من أيونات الصوديوم وأيونات ..............  .*

*8. كم تركيز أيون الخلات في الوعاء الثاني (2) ؟*

*9. ما الأيونات الموجودة في الوعاء (3) ؟
*
*ـ إنها أيون الصوديوم* (Na+)* وأيون الخلات* (CH3COO*-*)* وايون الهيدروكسيد السالب وأيون ......... الموجب .* 

*10. ما الأيون المشترك الموجود في كلا المحلولين ( محلول حمض الخل ومحلول خلات الصوديوم ) قبل مزج المحلولين وبعد مزجهما ؟*

*11. في الوعاء (3) : أكمل العبارة التالية بوضع إشارة > أو < أو =*
*ـ تركيز أيون الخلات .... من تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم .*

*12. في الواقع أن تركيز أيون الخلات في الوعاء (3) أكبر بكثير من تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم ذلك لأن قيمة ثابت تفكك حمض الخل وهي 1.8 × 10-5 عند درجة حرارة المختبر قيمة ثابتة .


*

----------


## الوسادة

*إجابة الأسئلة :
*

*7.  الخلات .*
*9. أيون الهيدرونيوم .*

*
10. أيون الخلات* 


CH3COO-





* 11. ( > ) .*

----------


## الوسادة

*13. لو كان محلول حمض الخل لوحده لكان تركيز أيون الخلات = تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم ولكن نتيجة مزج المحلولين يرتفع كثيراً تركيز أيون الخلات ، مما يجعل المتفاعل في المعادلة السابقة يتجه إلى اليسار أي أن جزءاً من أيونات الهيدرونيوم يتحول إلى جزيئات حمض الخل وهذا معناه أن وجود أيون .......... أضعف تفكك حمض الخل أكثر .
*

*14. ولكن * *لنفرض أن ص ترمز لتركيزأيون الهيدرونيوم .



*






* فيكون* تركيز أيون الخلات = ص + 0.1 = 0.1 تقريباً لأن ص صغيرة جداً بالمقارنة مع 0.1 .
*ويكون* تركيز حمض الخل = 0.1 ـ ص = 0.1 تقريباً ص صغيرة جداً كما ذكرنا أعلاه .
*
إذن ..... * 
*   َ*

*1.8 × 10-5 = ص*










إذن* تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم = 1.8 × 10-5 مول / لتر .

*


 
*

15. ولكن تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم في محلول حمض الخل وهو منفرد كان = 1.35 × 10-3 مول / لتر وبعد المزج أصبح
 1.8 × 10-5 مول / لتر .*





*

أي أن التركيز انخفض بمقدار = 77 مرة عما كان عليه .
*

*ملاحظة هامة :* لقد افترضنا أننا حافظنا على تركيز حمض الخل وخلات الصوديوم ولم نغيره أي أبقيناه بعد المزج
                              0.1 مول / لتر لكليهما .

*16. ما الذي سبب هذا الإنخفاض في تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم ؟*
*     ما الذي جعل تفكك حمض الخل أقل بكثير مما هو عليه  ( كما كان في الوعاء 1)*

*17. كم درجة حموضة محلول حمض خل تركيزه 0.5 مول / لتر .* (ثابت تفكك حمض الخل كما هو معطى أعلاه ).

----------


## الوسادة

إجابة الأسئلة 


*13. الخلات .*
*16. أيون الخلات .*
* 17.* تحليل السؤال :
*أجب عن الأسئلة التالية بنفسك ( حينما لا تجد جواباً ) .*
*ـ اكتب معادلة تأين حمض الخل في الماء .*
*ـ ما العلاقة بين تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم وأيون الخلات ؟*
*ـ أكمل معادلة ثابت تفكك حمض الخل :
*



*ـ تركيز حمض الخل عند الاتزان = ........*


**







*وبعد إجراء العمليات الحسابية*
*س = 3 × 10-3 مول / لتر تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم .*
*ـ ما علاقة درجة الحموضة بتركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم ؟*
*درجة الحموضة* pH* = ـ لــو 3 × 10-3*
*                     = ـ لـو 3 ـ لـو 10-3*
*                     = -0.5 ـ ( -3 )*
*                     = 2.5 تقريباً .*

----------


## الوسادة

*18. مزيج من حمض الخل وخلات الصوديوم فيه تركيز حمض الخل  0.5 مول / لتر وتركيز خلات الصوديوم 0.09 مول / لتر . احسب: أ. تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم .*
*        ب. درجة حموضة المحلول .*
*       ج. لماذا ارتفعت درجة حموضة  المحلول عما هي من في سؤال (17) .*

*19. فيما يلي مجموعة من العبارات ولكل عبارة منها ثلاث إجابات واحدة فقد منها صحيحة ، اختر الاجابة الصحيحة بنفسك قبل أن تنظر نموذج الإجابة :*
*1. ما نوع حمض الخل ؟ إنه حمض ..........*
*ج. ضعيف .*

*ب. متوسط .*

*أ.قوي .*




 
*2. يتأين حمض الخل في الماء وينتج عن تأينه كل الأيونات التالية عدا واحد هو :*
*ج.* CH3COO*-** .*

* ب.*OH*-** .*

*أ.*H3O*+** .*




 
*3. عندما يتأين حمض الخل ينتج مقابل كل جزء من أيون من الخلات جزيء من :*
*ج.* H2O .

*ب.*OH*-**  .* 

*أ.*H3O*+** .*




 
* 4. إذا أضفنا ملعقة من خلات البوتاسيوم الصلب إلى كأس يحوي محلول حمض الخل وحركنا المزيج حتى ذاب الملح ، فإن واحداً مما يلي يزداد تركيزه في المحلول :*
*ج.*H3O*+** .*

*ب.*H2O*.* 

*أ.*CH3COOH*-*.





*5. يعتمد ثابت تفكك حمض الخل عند درجة حرارة المختبر على تركيز أيوني* CH3COO*-** ،* H3O*+** بحيث إذا زاد أحدهما فإن الآخر :*
*ج. لا يتغير .*

*ب. يزداد .* 

*أ. ينقص .*




 
* 6. ينخفض تأين* CH3COOH* في الماء بدرجة كبيرة إذا أضفنا لمحلوله ملح خلات البوتاسيوم لوجود أيون الخلات المشترك بينهما مما يؤدي إلى نقص في تركيز أيون :*
*ج.* H3O*+** .*

*ب.*OH*-**  .*

*أ.*CH3COOH*-**.* 




 
*7. إن الأيون المشترك بين حمض الخل وحمض الكلوريدريك هو :*
*ج.* H3O*+**.*

* ب.*OH*-**  .*

*أ.*Cl*-**.*




 
* 8. عند إضافة محلول حمض الكلوريدريك إلى محلول حمض الخل فإن تركيز أيون الخلات :*
*ج. لا يتغير .*

*ب. ينقص .*

*أ. يزداد .*




 
* 9. ماذا يحدث لتأين حمض الخل إذا اضفنا لمحلوله كمية صغيرة من حمض الخل ذاته :*
* ج. ينقص .*

*ب. لا يتغير . * 

*أ. يزداد .* 




 
*10. لا يتاثر تأين محلول حمض الخل في الماء إذا أضيف له كمية صغيرة من أحد الأملاح التالية :*
*ج. خلات الفضة .*

*ب. كلوريد الأمونيوم.*

*أ. خلات الأمونيوم .*

----------


## الوسادة

*الإجابات 


18.* تحليل السؤال : أجب عن الأسئلة غير الموضوعة إجاباتها بنفسك .


*ـ تركيز أيون الخلات هنا لا يساوي تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم لأن الملح كامل التأين والحمض ضعيف التأين .*
*ـ إذن تركيز أيون الخلات = تقريباً 0.09 مول / لتر بإهمال ما ينتج عن تحلل الحمض لأنه كمية ضئيلة بالمقارنة مع تركيز الملح .*
*ـ نفرض أن تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم = س مول / لتر .*
*ـ اكتب معادلة تأين حمض الخل .*
*أ. لحساب تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم .
*






 
*   ب. درجة الحموضة* 
(pH)
*= .........    = 5*





*
*






 















*















ج. كان درجة الحموضة في السؤال (17) = 2.5 تقريباً . بينما أصبحت في المزيج (5) إن ارتفاع درجة الحموضة يعني أن حموضة المحلول قد نقصت . إن الذي سبب هذا النقص هو وجود أيون الخلات بتركيز عال مما جعل تاين الحمض ينخفض حوالي 300 مرة عما كان عليه أصلاً .*
( كيف وصلنا إلى الرقم 300 جد ذلك بنفسك ) .


*19 .*
*10*

*9*

*8*

*7*

*6*

*5*

*4*

*3*

*2*

*1*

رقم السؤال


*ب*

*أ*

*ب*

*ج*

*ج*

*أ*

*أ*

*أ*

*ب*

*ج*

رمز الإجابة

----------


## الوسادة

*تحتوي نواة ذرة الهيدروجين على بروتون واحد إضافة إلى إلكترون يدور حولها ¬* *H : 1s1*
*وعند تكوين أيون الهيدروجين تخسر هذه الذرة الكترونها الوحيد، ويبقى منها البروتون فقط . 
*
وبمعنى آخر فإن أيون الهيدروجين (+H) = بروتون (P) .

*وبما أن البروتون صغير الحجم ، فإن كثافة الشحنة عالية جداً ، لذلك يوجد البروتون في الوسط المائي مرتبطاً برابطة تناسقية بعدد من جزيئات الماء أقلها أربعة جزيئات ، ولكن العلماء اتفقوا على كتابته بصيغة مبسطة هي الصورة* *+*H3O *ويسمى* أيون الهيدرونيوم .

*وتنشأ* الرابطة التساهمية التناسقية* بين البروتون والماء عندما يقدم الماء زوجا ً من الالكترونات ، ويقدم البروتون فلكا ً فارغا ً .


*

----------


## الوسادة

الحمض : *مادة لها القدرة على منح بروتون (*proton donner*)  لمادة أخرى.
*
*              ويجب أن يحتوي الحمض على هيدروجين (بروتون) حسب تعريف برونستد ـ لوري.* 

قد يكون حمض برونستد – لوري

حمض أرهينيوس  مثل :

HCl

،

HCN

،

HF

،

H*2*CO*3*

،

CH*3*COOH




 
أيونا موجبا ً مثل : 

NH*4**+*

،

H*3*O*+*

،

CH*3*NH*3+*

 أيوناً موجباً مثل :





 أيوناً سالباً يحتوي على هيدروجين مثل :

HS*-*

،

HSO*4-*

،

HCO*3-*

----------


## الوسادة

القاعدة : *مادة لها القابلية على تقبل بروتون (proton acceptor) من مادة أخرى.
*

قد تكون قاعدة برونستد – لوري :


قاعدة أرهينيوس مثل
NaOH

،

KOH

 قاعدة أرهينيوس مثل:




 

جزيئاً متعادلاً مثل:
NH*3*

،

CH*3*NH*2*

،

N*2*H*4*

،

C*6*H*5*NH*2*

جزيئاً متعادلاً مثل:




 

أيوناً سالباً مثل:
CO*3-2*

،

OH*-1*

،

CH*3*COO*-*

أيوناً سالباً مثل:


HSO*4-1*

،

HS*-1*

،

S*-2*





 


*ملاحظة :*
هنالك مواد تسلك سلوكاً حمضياً وسلوكاً قاعدياً مثل الماء والأيونات السالبة التي تحتوي على  هيدروجين يمكن منحه مثل HSO4*-* .

----------


## الوسادة

أهمية مفهوم برونستد – لوري:

*ـ* يمكن لتعريف برونستد – لوري أن يفسر الحموض والقواعد التي فسرها أرهينيوس، فحموض وقواعد أرهينيوس هي أيضاً حموض وقواعد برونستد – لوري.

*ـ* *يمكن لتعريف برونستد – لوري أن يفسر القواعد التي لا تحتوي على* OH*  مثل الأمونيا* NH*3** ، أو الأيونات
*CO*3-2** ،* HS*-1** .
*
*ـ* لا يشترط التعريف توفر الوسط المائي .
*ـ* يمكن للتعريف أن يفسر الخواص الحمضية والقاعدية للأملاح بعد تفككها في الماء.

تدريب :

*تمثل المعادلات الآتية تفاعل عدد من الأيونات في الماء :*

1.



 



2.



 




3.



*حدد الحمض أو القاعدة في كل منها وفقاً لمفهوم برونستد ـ لوري.
 وضح سلوك الماء (كحمض أو كقاعدة) في كل منها.*


إجابة السؤال :

1. الحمض هو الماء والقاعدة هي CO3-2 .
2. الحمض هو الماء والقاعدة هي*-*F .
3. الحمض هو- HSO4   والقاعدة هي الماء .
الماء سلك كحمض في التفاعلين الأول والثاني ، وسلك كقاعدة في التفاعل الثالث .

----------


## الوسادة

يعتبر مفهوم برونستد ـ لوري لكل من الحمض والقاعدة أعم من تعريف أرهينيوس لأنه نجح في تفسير الكثير من التفاعلات، إلاّ أنه لم يستطع تفسير السلوك الحمضي أو القاعدي في بعض التفاعلات، كتفاعل الحمض (BF*3*) مع القاعدة (NH*3*) والذي يتم بدون انتقال بروتونات . لذلك جاء مفهوم لويس ليكون أكثر شمولاً للتفاعلات ، وذلك اعتماداً على التركيب الالكتروني للمركب .

 تعريف الحمض : هي كل مادة تستطيع أن تتقبل زوجاً ( أو أكثر ) من الإلكترونات.
 تعريف القاعدة : هي كل مادة تستطيع أن تعطي زوجاً ( أو أكثر ) من الإلكترونات.


*استنتاج :* 
وفقاً لمفهوم لويس فإن تفاعل حمض ـ قاعدة يشتمل على منح زوج من الإلكترونات من مادة لأخرى.
والآن دقق النظر في التفاعلات التالية والتي تمثّل تفاعلات بين قواعد وحموض برونستد ـ لوري.

----------


## الوسادة

1. حموض برونستد ـ لوري هي أيضاً حموض لويس.
2. قواعد برونستد ـ لوري هي أيضاً قواعد لويس.
ولتوضيح ذلك نقول في تفاعل الأمونيا والماء أنه :

 وفقاً لمفهوم برونستد ـ لوري : فإن الحمض*(H2**O)*  منح بروتوناً استقبلته القاعدة *(NH3)*.
 وفقاً لمفهوم لويس : 
فإن ذرة النيتروجين في*(NH3)*منح زوج الإلكترونات غير الرابطة الموجودة في الفلك المهجن *SP3* إلى البروتون*H**+* بتكوين رابطة تناسقية بينهما فتكوّن NH4+  وعليه فإن NH3 هو القاعدة و +H هو الحمض .






أهمّية مفهوم لويس 
1. تفسير تفاعلات لا تشمل انتقال بروتونات.



 مثال :




لنفسّرهذا التفاعل  وفق مفهوم لويس
ندرس الجزيء BF3 : فهو مثلث مسطح، وتهجين الذرة المركزية SP2 . كما أن عدد الإلكترونات في مستوى التكافؤ للذرة المركزية (B) يحتوي (6) إلكترونات ( لم يحقق قاعدة الثمانية ) لذلك فبإمكان البورون أن يستقبل زوج من الإلكترونات في فلك 
( أ ) غير المهجّن والمتعامد مع سطح الجزيء.  لذلك فهو حمض لويس.

أما الجزيء NH3 : فهو هرمي ثلاثي، ويمتلك زوج من الإلكترونات غير المرتبطة الموجودة في الفلك المهجّن SP3 وعليه فإن الذرة المركزية قادرة على منح زوج من الإلكترونات.لذلك فهو قاعدة لويس.  دقق في التفاعل التالي :






أي أن كليهما يصبح له شكل رباعي أوجه منتظم .

----------


## الوسادة

1. كيف تفسر التفاعل التالي وفق مفهوم لويس :




 
2.  تُعد الأيونات الموجبة للفلزات ( وخاصة الانتقالية ) حموض لويس .
(أمثلة : *Ag**+* ، *Cd2+* ، *Co**3+* ) ( فسِّر ).
 
 هاليد قواعد لويس ( فسّر ) ؟؟؟

X-

،(Cl- , Br-)

3. تُعد الأيونات السالبة مثل



 
4. تُعد الجزئيات *H2O ، NH3* من حموض وقواعد لويس. ( فسِّر ).

 تدريب :
حدِّد حموض أو قواعد لويس في كل من التفاعلات الآتية :

----------


## الوسادة

الإجابات 



إجابة سؤال (1):
*التفسير :*





*تقدم مجموعة* OH* ( من الماء ) زوجاً إلكترونياً لهيدروكسيد البورون .*

إجابة سؤال (2):
*التفسير : هذه الأيونات تفتقر إلى الإلكترونات لذلك هي بحاجة لأزواج الكترونية أي أنها حموض لويس .*

إجابة سؤال (3) :
* لذلك يمكنها منح أزواج إلكترونية فهي قواعد لويس .*



*هذه الأيونات لديها أزواج إلكترونية زائدة*




 
إجابة سؤال (4):


*التفسير : صيغة الماء هي :*




*يمكنها أن تمنح زوجاً إلكترونياً ( قاعدة حسب لويس ) لوحدة كيميائية تتقبل الإلكترونات .*
*حيث تمنح زوجاً إلكترونياً للبروتون .*

 

*   كما هو الحال عند تكوين أيون الهيدرونيوم*




*كما يمكن للماء أن تستقبل زوجاً إلكترونياً من وحدة كيميائية ( أي يسلك كحمض حسب لويس ) عندها أزواج إلكترونية زائدة كما يحدث مع الأمونيا التي تسلك كقاعدة حسب لويس .*





 
إجابة التدريب :
قاعدة لويس

حمض لويس

رقم المعادلة


مانح الزوج الإلكتروني .

NH3

مستقبل الزوج الإلكتروني .

*+*Ag

1


مانح الزوج الإلكتروني .

*-*I

مستقبل الزوج الإلكتروني .

Cd+2

2


لأنه ..............

NH3

لأنه ..............

Co+3

3


لأنه ..............

*-*Cl

لأنه ..............

SnCl2

4

----------


## الوسادة

*

ثبت عملياً أن الماء النقي يوصل التيار الكهربائي بدرجة ضعيفة، وهذا يدل على وجود أيونات موجبة وأخرى سالبة مسؤولة عن ذلك. إن مصدر هذه الأيونات هو التأين الذاتي للماء حيث يمكن لجزيء ماء أن يمنح بروتوناً لجزيء ماء آخر.


***

**


* 


وبما أن التوصيل الكهربائي للماء النقي ضعيف، لذا فإن تركيز أيوني +H3O ،ه-OH قليل جداً مقارنة بتركيز الماء، وعليه فإن تركيز الماء لا يحصل عليه تغيير يذكر بفعل التأين الذاتي للماء ، ولذلك فإن :    
     [H2O]2  =  مقدار ثابت
ويصبح تعبير ثابت الاتزان على النحو :
                          K  ×   [H2O]2  =   [H3O+] [OH-] 

وإذا عبرنا عن المقدار (K   ×   [H2O]2 ) بالمقدار الثابت Kw  فإن : 
**Kw  =  [OH-] [H3O+]
*


* Kw :  ثابت تأين الماء = 1 × 10-14  عند درجة 25ْ س.
*


**************************************************  ********


 حساب [H3O+] و [OH-] في الماء النقي 


OH-

*،*

H3O*+*

*إن التأين الذاتي للماء يعطي تراكيز متساوية من أيونات

*










*بما أن  : * 
  [OH-] [H3O+] =  Kw


*       =* [H3O+] [H3O+]  * لأن* [H3O+] =[OH-]


*2*

*      =* [H3O+]










 
 أثر إضافة حمض أو قاعدة للماء النقي 
*=  1  ×  10-7  مول/ لتر وفي هذه الحالة يكون الماء متعادلاً.* 

[OH-] = [H3O+]

*في الماء النقي يكون*




إضافة حمض إلى الماء يزيد من  [H3O+]ويقلل من [OH-]  لأن قيمة Kw ثابتة عند الدرجة 25 ْ م ( سلسيوس).




*>** 1 × 10-7 مول / لتر .*

[H3O+]

*وفي هذه الحالة يكون المحلول حمضياً لأن*




 
إضافة قاعدة إلى الماء يزيد من [OH-] ويقلل من [H3O+] لأن قيمة Kw ثابتة عند الدرجة 25 ْ م ( سلسيوس)




 
* .
*[OH-]


*وفي هذه الحالة يكون المحلول قاعدياً لأن


**> 1 × 10-7 مول / لتر .*

----------


## الوسادة

*
**
*


* 
سؤال :
احسب [H3O+] ، [OH-] عند إضافة حمض يبلغ [H3O+]  فيه 0.002 مول/ لتر إلى الماء النقي.  

تدريب (1):
احسب [H3O+] في محلول يبلغ [OH-] فيه 1  ×  10-4 مول/ لتر.

تدريب (2) :
فيما يأتي تراكيز أيونات +H3O أو -OH في محاليل بتراكيز معينة لمواد مختلفة ( وفي درجة حرارة 25ْ س ) املأ الفراغات في هذا الجدول .
**طبيعة المحلول
*
*[OH-]
*
*[H3O+] 
*
*المحلول
*

*متعادل
*
* 
*
*1 × 10-7
*
*NaCl
*

* 
*
*4 × 10-3
*
* 
*
*NaCO3
*

* 
*
* 
*
*2 × 10-6
*
*H2CO3
*

* 
*
*5 × 10-2
*
* 
*
*Mg(OH)2
*


* 



***********
الإجابات :


إجابة السؤال :
 [H3O+] في الماء النقي = 1 × 10-7 مول/لتر، وبما أنه متناه جداً في الصغر مقارنة بتركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم في الحمض المضاف ، لذا يمكن إهمال [H3O+]  في الماء النقي. 
وعليه فإن [H3O+] في المحلول = 2  ×  10-3 مول/ لتر.
**
*


*عند إضافة الحمض إلى الماء يزداد [H3O+] من 1  ×  10-7  مول/لتر إلى 2  ×  10-3 مول/لتر ويقل[OH-]  مع بقاء الأيونين مرتبطين بالعلاقة:
**[OH-][H3O+]
*
*=Kw
*



*
*



* 

إجابة تدريب (1) :
**[OH-][H3O+]
*
*=Kw
*



*
*



* 
إجابة تدريب (2) :
**طبيعة المحلول
*
*[OH-]
*
*[H3O+] 
*
*المحلول
*

*متعادل
*
*10-7
*
*1 × 10-7
*
*NaCl
*

*قاعدي
*
*4 × 10-3
*
*2.5 × 10-12
*
*NaCO3
*

*حامضي
*
*5 × 10-9
*
*2 × 10-6
*
*H2CO3
*

*قاعدي
*
*5 × 10-2
*
*2 × 10-13
*
*Mg(OH)2
*

----------


## الوسادة

*

للتعبير عن حموضة محلول ما يلزمنا معرفة [+H3O]  فيه ، ولكون هذا التركيز قليلاً، ولصعوبة التعامل مع أرقام صغيرة بأسس سالبة أتفق على استخدام الرقم الهيدروجيني pH للتعبير عن درجة الحموضة . 
الرقم الهيدروجيني : سالب لوغاريتم تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم . 
**pH = - لو [+H3O] 
*


*أي أن :
*



*
علاقة الرقم الهيدروجيني بطبيعة المحلول :
**
*


*
علاقة الرقم الهيدروجيني بكل من [+H3O] ، ه[-OH] 
**طبيعة المحلول
*
*[H3O+] 
*
*[OH-]
*
*pH
*

*حمضي
*
*أكبر من 1 × 10-7
*
*أقل من 1 × 10-7
*
*أقل من 7
*

*متعادل
*
*يساوي 1 × 10-7
*
*يساوي 1 × 10-7
*
*يساوي 7
*

*قاعدي
*
* أقل من 1 × 10-7
*
*أكبر من 1 × 10-7
*
*أكبر من 7
*


* 
**إن زيادة قوة المحلول الحمضي تؤدي إلى زيادة [+H3O ]  مما يؤدي إلى نقصان pH .
وإن زيادة قوة المحلول القاعدي يؤدي إلى زيادة [-OH] مما يؤدي إلى زيادة pH .
*


*


*

----------


## الوسادة

*الجدول الآتي يبين قيم الرقم الهيدروجيني لبعض المواد
**مدى الرقم الهيدروجيني
*
*المحلول
*

*1.6 ـ 1.8
*
*عصارة المعدة
*

*2.2 ـ 2.4
*
*عصير الليمون
*

*2.4 ـ 3.4
*
*خل
*

*2 ـ 4
*
*مشروبات غازية
*

*3.2 ـ 3.6
*
*برتقال
*

*4 ـ 5.5
*
*مطر حمضي
*

*5.7 ـ 5.8
*
*بندورة ( طماطم )
*

*6.3 ـ 6.7
*
*ماء نقي
*

*7 ـ 8.3
*
*ماء البحر
*

*7.4
*
*دم
*

*10.5
*
*حليب مغنيسيا
*


*سؤال (1):
*



* احسب الرقم الهيدروجيني (pH) للماء النقي.
**إجابة السؤال
*


*سؤال (2):
*



*احسب قيمة (pH) لمحلول يبلغ  [+H3O] فيه 0.002 مول/ لتر. 
**إجابة السؤال
*


*سؤال (3):
*



*احسب قيمة (pH) لمحلول يبلغ [-OH] فيه 5  ×  10-4 مول/ لتر.


**إجابة السؤال*

----------


## الوسادة

*سؤال (4):
*


* إذا علمت أن قيمة (pH) لأحد محاليل الأحماض = 3  ، احسب [+H3O] .
**إجابة السؤال
*



*سؤال (5):
*


*احسب تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم في محلول قيمة (pH) فيه 3.52 . 
**إجابة السؤال
*



*تدريب (1):
*


* أكمل الفراغات في الجدول الآتي:
**طبيعة المحلول
*
*[H3O+] 
*
*pH
*
*المحلول
*



*11.5
*
*سائل تنظيف
*



*4.4
*
*عصير البندورة
*



*2.6
*
*عصير ليمون
*


*إجابة السؤال

**تدريب (2):
*



* أكمل الفراغات في الجدول الآتي :
**طبيعة المحلول
*
*pH
*
*[OH-]
*
*[H3O+]  
*




*1.00
*



*1.0 × 10-6
*



*2
*




*إجابة السؤال*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

:SnipeR (97): يعني انا بحاول افهم 

ربي يقويهم الطلاب  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*و الله و انا بحاول انهي الموضوع لأنه كتير طويل يعني فعلا الله يعينهم يا عقيق نورتي يا عسل 


**التفكك في محاليل الحموض والقواعد الضعيفة  Dissociation of Weak Acids and Weak Bases






لو كان لدينا حمض ضعيف صيغته الافتراضية HA فإنه يمكن تمثيل معادلة تأينه كما يلي :
**
*


* 
**وبالتالي هناك حالة اتزان .    لذلك يمكن التعبير عن ثابت الاتزان كما يلي :
*
*** 
*
* بالطبع التفاعل المعكوس
*


*
*


*وبما أن [ H2O ]في المحاليل لايتغير بدرجة كبيرة ، فيمكن اعتبار تركيزه قيمة ثابتة ودمجه في ثابت جديد كما يلي :
**
*


*يسمى K[ H2O ] ثابت تأين الحمض وسنرمز له بالرمز Ka  إذاً :
**
*
*ثابت تأين الحمض HA
*



*ويوجد لكل حمض من الحموض الضعيفة قيمة محددة لـ Ka تختلف باختلاف درجة الحرارة ، أما Ka التي نستخدمها في حل مسائلنا والتي تجد جداول بقيمها في كتب الكيمياء فهي ثابت الاتزان عند درجة حرارة المختبر وهي الدرجة 25 ْ م ( سلسيوس).

**مثال :
*



* Ka لحمض الخل = 1.8 × 10-5 تعني ثابت تفكك الحمض عند الدرجة 25 ْ م ( سلسيوس ) . أما عن درجات حرارة أخرى فإن قيمة الثابت تتغير .

**

** 
**سؤال (1) :
*



*يعتبر Ka مقياساً لقوة الحمض ( وضح ذلك ) ؟؟.
**إجابة السؤال**
**سؤال (2) :
*




*( عند 25 ْ س )
*
*4.2 ×10 -7
*
*H2CO3
*
* لحمض*
*Ka
*
*= 7.1 × 10-4
*
*HF
*
* لحمض
*
*Ka*
*  إذا علمت أن
*



* أجب عما يلي :
1.   أي الحمضين أقوى في محاليل متساوية التركيز لكل منهما ؟
2.  أيهما [+H3O]  فيه أكبر ( محاليل متساوية التركيز ) ؟
**له أكبر ( محاليل متساوية التركيز ) ؟ 
*
*pH
*
*3.  أيهما تكون قيمة
*



*إجابة السؤال**
**سؤال (3) :
*



*إذا كان لديك محلول HCl تركيزه ( 0.1 مول / لتر ) ومحلول حمض H2SO3 تركيزه ( 0.1 مول / لتر ) و
ثابت تفككه 1.7 × 10-2 . أجب عما يلي :
1.   أيهما يكون [+H3O]  فيه أكبر ( وضح ) ؟
**2 ) أيهما تكون قيمة PH له أكبر ؟؟


**إجابة السؤال*

----------


## الوسادة

*والجدول التالي يوضح ثوابت التأين Ka لعدد من الحموض الضعيفة  :
**
*


* 
**سؤال  :
*



*بالرجوع للجدول السابق أجب عما يأتي:
1. اذكر اسم أقوى الحموض المدرجة في الجدول.
2. قارن [H3O+] في محاليل متساوية التركيز من HNO2 ، HF ، HCl.
3. يُعَد NH4+ حمضاً حسب مفهوم برونستد – لوري. اكتب معادلة تبيّن سلوكه الحمضي في الماء ثم اكتب تعبير Ka له .
4. هل تتوقع أن تكون pH لمحلول CH3COOH تركيزه ( 0.1 مول / لتر ) أكثر أم أقل من 2 ؟ ولماذا ؟
**إجابة السؤال*

----------


## الوسادة

*

**مثال :
*



*إذا كان لديك محلول حمض الاسيتيك CH3COOH تركيزه ( 0.1 مول / لتر ) أجب عما يلي:
1. احسب [H3O+]  ( علماً بأن Ka =ه1.8 × 10-5 )
2. احسب pH للمحلول .
الحل :
1. لحساب قيمة [H3O+]
أ. نكتب معادلة التأين للحمض الضعيف
**
*
*التركيز مول / لتر*

*( 0.1 )
*
*   صفر
*
*صفر*
*بداية التفاعل*

*( - س )
*
*( + س )
*
*( + س )*
*مقدار التغير*

*( 0.1 - س )
*
*( س )
*
*( س )*
*عند الاتزان*


* 
ب. بالتعويض في تعبير ثابت التأين Ka
**
*

*
*


*
*
*إذاً :
*

*1.8 × 10-5 × 0.1 = س2 وبأخذ الجذر التربيعي للطرفين
*

*                   س = 1.3 × 10-3 مول / لتر
*



*=ه1.3 × 10-3 مول / لتر
*
*[H3O+]
*
*وبالتالي
*



* 
2. لحساب pH
**1.3 × 10-3 = 2.88
*
*[H3O+]
*
*= لــو
*
*pH*


*





*
*
*

----------


## الوسادة

*
**مثال :
*



*إليك الحل مع إبقاء التركيز عند الاتزان كما هو أي 0.1 ـ س مول / لتر .
س2 = 1.8 × 10-5 ( 0.1 ـ س ) ..............  بالضرب التبادلي
     = 1.8 × 10-6 ـ  1.8 × 10-5 س
س2 + 1.8 × 10-5 س  ـ 1.8 × 10-6 = صفر ..........بترتيب المعادلة .
710س2 +180س ـ 18 = صفر     .............. بضرب طرفي المعادلة في 710 .

    وحسب قانون حل المعادلة التربيعية .
**
*

*بإهمال القيمة السالبة لأن قيمة التركيز موجبة .
*

*
*



*= 0.001331 مول / لتر تركيز أيون الهيدرونيوم ( وهو نفسه تركيز أيون الخلات وهو نفسه النقص في تركيز حمض الخل عند الوصول إلى الاتزان ) أي أن تركيز حمض الخل عند الاتزان .....
= 0.1 ـ 0.001331  =0.100000 ـ 0.001331 = 0.098669 وهو عملياً = 0.1  .
أي يمكننا اعتبار تركيز الحمض عند بداية التفاعل هو ذاته تركيزه عند الاتزان دون إحداث أي تغير يذكر في أرقام العمليات الحسابية بالنظر لأن عدد جزيئات حمض الخل التي تتأين قليل جداً بالمقارنة مع عدد الجزيئات التي تبقى دون تأين .
** 
والآن لننظر في الحل باعتبار أن [CH3COOH] = 0.1 مول / لتر عند بداية التفاعل .
                                                 = 0.1 مول / لتر عند الاتزان أيضاً .



**مثال :
*



*والآن لننظر في الحل باعتبار أن [CH3COOH] = 0.1 مول / لتر عند بداية التفاعل .
                                                 = 0.1 مول / لتر عند الاتزان أيضاً .

**
*
*إذن.....
*

*س2 = 1.8 × 10-6  ................. بالضرب التبادلي .
*


*س = 1.34 × 10-3 مول / لتر .
   = 0.00134 مول / لتر .
*




*وهو عملياً نفس التركيز الذي وجدناه أعلاه 0.001331 حينما اعتبرنا التركيز النهائي = 0.1 ـ س واضطررنا لحل معادلة تربيعية معقدة وذات أرقام كبيرة .

إذن وباختصار يمكننا عند حل مسائل تفكك الحموض الضعيفة أن نعتبر تركيز الحمض في بداية التفاعل هو ذاته تركيز الحمض عند الاتزان لأن درجة تأين الحمض ضعيفة جداً وبذلك نبسط العملية الحسابية ونحصل على نتيجة صحيحة لقيمة [H3O+] . سنتعامل مع هذه القاعدة تالياً في كل مسائل الحموض والقواعد الضعيفة وذلك عند حساب تركيز [H3O+] ، [OH-] ومن ثم درجة الحموضةpH.



**
** سؤال (1):
*


*احسب قيمةpH   لمحلول حمض قوي صيغته الافتراضية  HX وتركيزه ( 0.1 مول / لتر ) ؟
**إجابة السؤال**

** سؤال (2):
*



*احسب قيمة pH     لمحلول حمض الميثانويك  HCOOH تركيزه ( 0.2 مول / لتر ) ؟ ( علماً بأن Ka =ه1.7 × 10-4 )
**إجابة السؤال**

** سؤال (3):
*



*إذا علمت أن قيمة pH   لمحلول ( 0.2 مول / لتر ) من حمض ضعيف  HX تساوي ( 3.6 ) .  احسب Ka؟
**إجابة السؤال**

** سؤال (4):
*



*حضر محلول مائي من الحمض    HA حجمه ( 500 مل ) بإذابة ( 0.3 مول ) من الحمض في كمية مناسبة من الماء . احسب ثابت تأين الحمض  Ka، إذا علمت أن قيمة  pH   للمحلول السابق = 3
**إجابة السؤال**

** سؤال (5):
*



*الأسبرين حمض عضوي صيغته    HC9H7O4  ويتأين وفق المعادلة التالية :
**
*


*فإذا أذيب قرصان من الأسبرين كتلة كل منهما ( 0.325 غ ) في الماء . وكان حجم المحلول الناتج ( 200 مل ) . فما قيمة pH      للمحلول ؟( مع العلم أن ثابت تفكك الأسبيرين = 3.15 × 10-4).

**إجابة السؤال**
*

----------


## الوسادة

*إذا رمزنا لقاعدة ضعيفة بالرمز* B*  فإنه يمكن تمثيل معادلة تأينها كما يلي :*




وبالتالي هناك حالة اتزان. لذلك يمكن التعبير عن ثابت الاتزان كما يلي :

 

بالطبع التفاعل منعكس








*وبما أن* [ H2O ] *في المحاليل لايتغير بدرجة كبيرة ، فيمكن اعتبار تركيزه قيمة ثابتة ودمجه في ثابت جديد كما يلي :*




 


*إذاً :*



 
لكل قاعدة ضعيفة ثابت تفكك خاص بها ما دامت درجة الحرارة ثابتة ، أما إذا تغيرت درجة الحرارة فإن قيمة الثابت تتغير ، فماذا عن جداول ثوابت تفكك القواعد الضعيفة التي نجدها في الكتب ؟
 انظر تالياً ستجد أن ثابت تفكك الأمونيا ( النشادر ) = 1.8 × 10-5 ، إن هذا هو ثابت تفكك الأمونيا عند درجة حرارة 25 ْ م(سلسيوس ) ، والقيم المعطاة في الجدول ( وفي أي جدول آخر) هي قيم ثوابت تفكك القواعد عند درجة حرارة المختبر أي الدرجة 25 ْ م .



 



سؤال (1) :




* يعتبر* Kb* مقياساً لقوة القاعدة ( وضح ذلك ) ؟؟.*
إجابة السؤال
سؤال (2) :




*( عند 25 ْ س )*

*=ه1 × 10-6*

N2H4

*للقاعدة*

Kb

*=ه1.8 × 10- 5* 

NH3

* للقاعدة*

Kb

*إذا علمت أن*




*أجب عما يلي :
1.أيهما أقوى كقاعدة ؟*
*فيه أكبر ( محاليل متساوية التركيز ) ؟*

[OH-]

*  2. أيهما*


* فيه أكبر ( محاليل متساوية التركيز ) ؟*

[H3O+]

*3.  * *أيهما*




* له أكبر ( محاليل متساوية التركيز ) ؟*

pH

*  4.   أيهما تكون قيمة*




إجابة السؤال
سؤال (3) :




*إذا كان لديك محلولان متساويان في التركيز أحدهما* KOH*  والآخر * NH3*  أيهما تكون* pH* له أكبر ( وضح )؟*
إجابة السؤال


ويبين الجدول التالي قيم ثابت التأين لعدد من القواعد الضعيفة عند ( 25 ْ س ) :




 
سؤال :



*بالرجوع للجدول السابق أجب عما يأتي :
1. اكتب تعبير ثابت الاتزان* Kb* لتفاعل ميثيل أمين مع الماء ؟
2.  أيهما أقوى كقاعدة : ميثيل أمين أم الأمونيا ؟*
*في محاليل متساوية التركيز من* NaOH ، N2H4 ، NH3*.*

[OH-]

*  3. قارن*




 
إجابة السؤال




مثال :



*البيريدين* C5H5N* قاعدة ضعيفة اكتشفت في قطران الفحم ، فإذا علمت أن* Kb*  =ه1.5 × 10-9  . احسب* pH* لمحلول من البيريدين تركيزه ( 0.01 مول / لتر ) . علماً بأن معادلة التأين :*




الحل :
*أ. نكتب معادلة التأين للقاعدة الضعيفة :*


التركيز مول / لتر

*( 0.01 )*
*صفر*
*صفر*
بداية التفاعل

*( - س )*
*( + س )*
*( + س )*
مقدار التغير

*( 0.01 - س )*
*( س )*
*( س )*
عند الاتزان



*ب.  نذكر الدارسين بان تأين البيريدين عند الاتزان = 0.01 مول / لتر لأن س لها قيمة صغيرة جداً بالمقارنة مع تركيز البيريدين(0.01) .* راجع مثال حمض الخل في ثوابت تفكك الحموض الضعيفة .
*بالتعويض في تعبير ثابت التأين* Kb








*1.5 × 10-9 × 0.01 = س2،* ......... وبأخذ الجذر التربيعي للطرفين


*                      س = 3.87 × 10-6 مول / لتر*




*= 3.87 ×10-6 مول / لتر*

[OH-]

* وبالتالي*




 
*ج. لحساب* pH* نجد* [H3O*+*]* من*
[H3O*+* ][OH*-*]

Kw* =*



[H3O*+* ]

*= 3.87 × 10-6 مول / لتر*

*1 × 10-14* 






*وبالتالي* pH* = ـ لـو* [H3O*+*]
*= ـ لــو 0.258 × 10-5*
*= ـ لــو 2.58 × 10-9*
*= ـ لــو 2.58 ـ لــو ( 10-9)*
*= ـ 0.4 ـ (-9)*
*= 9 ـ 0.4*
*= 8.6


*التقويم :
سؤال (1) :




* احسب قيمة* pH* لمحلول قاعدة قوية صيغته الافتراضية* BOH* وتركيزه ( 0.01 مول / لتر )*
إجابة السؤال

سؤال (2) :




*في تجربة لإيجاد* Kb* لقاعدة ضعيفة* B* ، وجد أن الرقم الهيدروجيني يساوي ( 10 ) في محلول للقاعدة بتركيز ( 0.3 مول / لتر ) احسب* Kb* لتلك القاعدة .*
إجابة السؤال

سؤال (3) :




*إذا علمت أن قيمة* pH* لمحلول* NH3* تساوي ( 10 ) وقيمة* Kb* =ه1.8 × 10-5 ، احسب تركيز محلول*NH3 
إجابة السؤال

سؤال (4) :




*إذا كان لديك محلول حمض* HA* تركيزه ( 0.1 مول / لتر ) وأن نسبة تفكك ( تأين ) الحمض 1.7% . احسب ما يلي :*
[+H3O]

*أ.    احسب*


pH

*ب‌. * *احسب*



*ج. احسب* Ka* للحمض* HA
*د. إذا علمت أن الكتلة المولية للحمض ( 40 غم / مول ) فكم غراماً يجب إذابتها من هذا الحمض في ( 100 مل ) من الماء للحصول على المحلول المذكور .*
إجابة السؤال

----------


## الوسادة

*



إن عدد مولات المذاب لا يتغير بتخفيف المحلول ، الا أن حجمه وتركيزه يتغيران بالتخفيف.





عدد مولات المذاب قبل التخفيف = عدد مولات المذاب بعد التخفيف 
( التركيز × الحجم ) قبل التتخفيف = ( التركيز × الحجم ) بعد التخفيف
ح1 ×  ت1 = ح2 ×  ت2

ويسمى هذا القانون بقانون التخفيف

وللتطبيق على هذا القانون انظر الى التطبيق الآتي :
اذا اردت تحضير محلول مخفف من حمض الكبريتيك حجمه 250 مل وتركيزه 1,8 مول/لتر ، وكان لديك محلولا ً مركزا ً من الحمض ويبلغ تركيزه 18 مول/لتر . فكم يلزمك من حجم الحمض المركز لتحضير محلول الحمض المخفف المطلوب ؟ 
الجواب :
ح1 = حجم المحلول المركز .                                 ت1 = تركيز المحلول المركز = 18 مول/لتر .         
ح2 = حجم المحلول المخفف = 250 مل .                   ت2 = تركيز المحلول المخفف = 1,8 مول/لتر .  

ح1 ×  ت1 = ح2 ×  ت2
ح1 × 18 مول/لتر = 250 مل × 1.8 مول/لتر 
ح2 = 25 مل .


ولتحضير هذا المحلول نأخذ 25 مل من المحلول المركز بوساطة ماصه ونضعه في دورق حجمي سعته 250 مل ، ونكمل الحجم بالماء المقطر .



تدريب : احتاج طالب الى محلول من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم  حجمه 200 مل وتركيزه 0.2 مول/لتر ، وكان لديه محلولاً آخر من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم تركيزه 4 مول/لتر . كم مللترا ً من المحلول المركز يلزم لتحضير المحلول المطلوب ؟*

----------


## الوسادة

تتفاوت الحموض والقواعد في قوتها، فكلما زادت قوة الحمض أعطى قاعدة مرافقة أضعف وكلما زادت قوة القاعدة أعطت حمضاً مرافقاً أضعف.





وبما أن حمض HCl أقوى من حمض HCN ، لذا تكون القاعدة المرافقة -Cl أضعف من القاعدة المرافقة CN-.





تمارين مهمة

----------


## الوسادة

*


للملح أكثر من تعريف :   
ـ فالبعض يعرفه على أنه مادة أيونية تنتج من تفاعل الحمض والقاعدة ( تفاعل التعادل )  .
ـ والبعض يعرفه على أنه مادة أيونية تنتج من احلال أيون موجب محل أيون الهيدروجين في الحمض.
ـ والبعض الآخر يعرفه على أنه مادة أيونية تنتج من احلال أيون سالب محل أيون الهيدروكسيد في القاعدة .
ولفهم هذه التعريفات سندرس الأمثلة التالية :
مثال ( 1 ) :تفاعل الحمض والقاعدة ( تفاعل التعادل )
ملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) ينتج من تفاعل HCl ( حمض )  مع NaOH ( قاعدة ) .



 	ملح	 


المعادلة التالية  تمثل تفاعل محلولي الحمض والقاعدة معاً:


ينتج هذا التفاعل الأيوني جزيئات الماء ، تاركاً أيونات الصوديوم والكلور ،  في المحلول . وعند تبخير الماء تتكون بلورات بيضاء من ملح كلوريد الصوديوم .

أمثلة*

----------


## الوسادة

* الخصائص الحمضية – القاعدية لمحاليل الأملاح 
لفهم هذا الموضوع عليك أن تدرس موضوع التميه أولاً .
قد يكون الملح متعادلاً أو حمضياً أو قاعدي التأثير ، ويعتمد ذلك على قوة الحمض والقاعدة المنتجة له.
1. إذا كان الملح ناتج عن اتحاد حمض قوي مع قاعدة قوية فهو ملح متعادل ( pH=7 ).
    مثال :



2.  إذا كان الملح ناتج عن اتحاد حمض ضعيف مع قاعدة قوية فهو ملح قاعدي ( pH > 7 ).
    مثال :



3. إذا كان الملح ناتج عن اتحاد حمض قوي مع قاعدة ضعيفة فهو ملح حمضي (pH<7).



4 .  إذا كان الملح ناتج عن اتحاد حمض ضعيف مع قاعدة ضعيفة، علينا أن نقارن بين قوتي الحمض      والقاعدة المنتجة له باستخدام ثابتي التأين Kb , Ka .
فإذا كانت :
Kb = Ka	
فالملح متعادل	
 Kb  >  Ka
فالملح قاعدي		
 Kb  <  Ka 
فالملح حمضي


*

----------


## الوسادة

* الخصائص الحمضية – القاعدية لمحاليل الأملاح 
مثال (1) :



مثال (2) :




الجدول التالي يلخص  الخصائص الحمضية – القاعدية لمحاليل الأملاح كما تبين أعلاه :



 حمض قوي + قاعدة قوية

pH لمحلول الملح
7
صفات الملح الناتج
متعادل

حمض ضعيف + قاعدية قوية

pH لمحلول الملح
7<
صفات الملح الناتج
قاعدي

حمض قوي + قاعدة ضعيفة

pH لمحلول الملح
7>
صفات الملح الناتج
حمضي

حمض ضعيف + قاعدة ضعيفة

الأقوى منهما هو الذي يحدد صفات الملح



تدريبات 
*

----------

